# ADA substrates



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

how does one buy ADA substrates? I see you mention some in here but I dont know where to buy them. I have heard Florabase is made from ADA, I can buy that online. Any help would be great. I am sick of my Eco/Onyx/Flourite mix, it keeps raising my kh&gh too high.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

florabase is not made from ada, it is similar. you have to order from jeff at http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
ada will buffer your water around too like eco, flourite etc. powersand will provide the nutrients.


----------

